# How many guitars do you own?



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 24, 2011)

Just curious here..

I personally am down to just 3 at the moment. 2 6-string superstrats and a 6 string fretless. At one point, I had maybe 8, counting a couple acoustics and a bass. 

Howabout you? Basses, acoustics, ERGs, doesn't matter.


----------



## Randy (Apr 24, 2011)

15ish?


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 24, 2011)

to anybody with upwards of 30


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 24, 2011)

Four.

Ibanez RG2228
ESP LTD SC-608B
Gibson Les Paul Studio
Takamine EG-523SC


----------



## -42- (Apr 24, 2011)

Three currenty, of those I only ever play one. My money is getting funneled into lessons (much more productive in my case).


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 24, 2011)

Currently 11, 5 electrics and 6 acoustics.


----------



## Tree (Apr 24, 2011)

Fin, all Ibby except for my first electric (some strat copy).


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 25, 2011)

Currently at 24. 25 gets delivered Thursday. 26 gets it's neck whenever Warmoth ships it out.

I was up to 30 at one point, then down to about 20. At one point, I had 10 MIJ Ibanez 7 strings, which was kind of dumb. They were basically the same guitar. Lately I have been trying to diversify my collection and have been selling of superstrats for Teles and PRS's and other non-superstrat guitars.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Apr 25, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Currently at 24. 25 gets delivered Thursday. 26 gets it's neck whenever Warmoth ships it out.
> 
> I was up to 30 at one point, then down to about 20. At one point, I had 10 MIJ Ibanez 7 strings, which was kind of dumb. They were basically the same guitar. Lately I have been trying to diversify my collection and have been selling of superstrats for Teles and PRS's and other non-superstrat guitars.



Holy Shit? You aren't that far away from me either. You should post pics of your collection!


----------



## MikeH (Apr 25, 2011)

7:
Ibanez RG1527
Charvel Model 4A
Gibson Les Paul Custom
Strat Knock-off
Ovation Pinnacle
Kramer 700-ST Bass
Harmony P-Bass


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 25, 2011)

9 for me:
Gibson '58 Les Paul VOS (aka Vanessa)
LTD FX-400 (aka Dora...the explorer... get it?)
Godin Montreal
Carvin DC727 (aka Marvin)
Ibby RG2228 (aka Bertha)
Totem Exp-8 (aka Inga)
Squier Classic Vibe '50s Strat
Squier Classic Vibe '60s Jazz Bass
Simon & Patrick Acoustic (aka Woody)


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 25, 2011)

8 right now.


----------



## Diggy (Apr 25, 2011)

7
2 Ibanez RG7620's
2 Fender HM Strats
Jackson DX1
Ibanez PR1550
some bogus brand acoustic that actually sounds pretty good!

Hopefully number 8 will be an 8!


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 25, 2011)

Currently 8, used to have 13 but cut back the collection


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2011)

Only the numbers one through nine should be spelled out.

Nevertheless, I own five and a half.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 25, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Only the numbers one through nine should be spelled out.
> 
> Nevertheless, I own five and a half.



Don't you mean 5½?


----------



## The Hiryuu (Apr 25, 2011)

8, since basses count. Probably chopping down one at the beginning of next month. Selling off my Schecter...already have a buyer lined up, just a matter of waiting until said buyer can afford it. I wouldn't be surprised if that ends up falling through, though, not on account of the person at all but on the Schecter's magical ability to come back to me. I gave it to my other guitarist, who played it a couple of times and didn't gel with it, and he gave it back to me to free up space. Then I was going to give it to my girlfriend as a birthday present, and she broke up with me last month. That guitar just does not want to leave.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 25, 2011)

6:

3 strats (one american deluxe, one mexican deluxe, and a starter kit one I got to take apart and mess around with)
1 tele
1 rc7
1 ovation acoustic

I need more 7's and ERG's.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Don't you mean 5½?



Sure, if you're a wiener that opens character maps to make a post.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 25, 2011)

Six, but all of them other than 2 are dissassembled or stringless at the moment 

-Loomis
-Seagull MJM2 (I think?)
-RG 7621 (middle of refinishing)
-ARC 300 (my cousin has it indefinatly)
-Shitty classical (stringless)
-Shitty electric (also dissasembled and primed, decided not to swirl it so no idea what im doinn with this.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Apr 25, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> Sure, if you're a wiener that opens character maps to make a post.



Didn't use the character map, actually. Alt 0189. Learned it whilst working at a hotel. Worked graveyard. Often smuggled a guitar in and did practice drills during the night.


----------



## asher (Apr 25, 2011)

3. Fender Dao Wood single-cut Dread Acoustic, Jackson SL1, neck-being-refinished-super-slowly Ibanez 7421. Was at 4 with a DK2M I sent off for trade and never received anything and guy vanished (this was over winter break, but I'm still bitter).


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 25, 2011)

6:

Levinson Blade RH4-classic
Schecter C-7 diamond series
Furch acoustic Jumbo.
Tobias Growler 5 string
Tune BassManiac 5 string
Yamaha bb3000a 4 string


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 25, 2011)

7:

Ibanez Gio GSA60
Ibanez RG550
Ibanez RG7421
Ibanez RG7421
Ibanez RG7420
Ibanez RG2228
Epiphone Les Paul Classic

I didn't know basses count, so I guess technically I have 8

Douglas WOB 826


----------



## Lechugaz (Apr 25, 2011)

7, didn't count my bass.

Ibanez RGT3170
Ibanez JPM100P4
Ibanez RG1527
Ibanez APEX2
Ibanez AW40
Squier by Fender Strat. (Korea)
Yamaha Acoustic (No idea what model)


----------



## Jinogalpa (Apr 25, 2011)

5, but GAS won't get away from me - still saving for the next


----------



## flo (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't count, but here's the list:

one sixstring electric
a seven,
another seven,
one eightstring
a fivestring bass
an acoustic bass
(^those are all homemade)
cheapo acoustic guitar from my aunt
moms old nylon string guitar
and another seven in progress


----------



## Slamp (Apr 25, 2011)

USA BC Rich warlock 7 string in cobalt blue and white body binding, currently with a lundgren in the bridge and a sustainiac in the neck.
Ltd fm408 8 string in black.
Interceptor pro 828 8 string in tribal green.
An old Ibby 6 string, think it is some cheapo ex-series or something, in trans red.
Another old 6 string handed down to me by my grand father, by the name of "kingston" , with pickups that generate little to no sound, and a dodgy trem. 
Morgan nylon acoustic.
Yamaha TRB6 6 string bass in red.

So that puts me to 7, not counting my ukulele, or my cheap cello.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 25, 2011)

Six, going up to seven whenever I finally bite the bullet and get a six string bass (F#BEADG, woop woop). Then probably back to six when I attempt to remove the frets and break it. 

Currently, 

4-string J&D JD-S4B fretless 
5-string LTD B205FM fretless 
6-string Ibanez acoustic
6-string Epiphone LP Studio with broken pickup selector
7-string Squier Stagemaster
7-string Infinity

If you included non-guitarry stringed instruments I'd be looking at twelve or so: cello, double bass, violin, èrhú, ukulele, mandolin...


----------



## drmosh (Apr 25, 2011)

12 right now, 13 is on the way and just about to place the order for 14. I like guitars


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 25, 2011)

2

Carvin DC727
LAG Arkane DC200 which I never play as I want to make certain changes to it I can't afford.

The non-specific answer is, even for a guy like me who tends to be an enormous skinflint...._I don't own as many guitars as I would like_. Perhaps when I get some free income I can talk to Fred of Shred and see if I can't finagle one more


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 25, 2011)

eight


----------



## thedonal (Apr 25, 2011)

Eight for me-

RG1527
RG550EX
HRR Strat
Strat Plus
Epiphone Les Paul Black Beauty 3
Fender Montara (acoustic)
Washburn RB2502
Aria Pro II Bass (defretted)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 25, 2011)

Seven (at the minute )

Dean Baby ML
Vintage V100
Yamaha Pacifica
Ibanez RG350EX
Ibanez RG7321
Gibson Flying V
Jim Harley D-20 acoustic.

However, I'm going to cut this down a little... I'm selling the Vintage and the Yamaha and getting a Burny at some point later this year.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Apr 25, 2011)

4

RG2EX1 - Drop C
Viper 1000 Deluxe - Drop C
Schecter S-1 Elite - Drob B
Septor Elite 727 - Drop A


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 25, 2011)

Three lovely JP's. Two JP6's, and a JPX. And ofcourse some shitty nylon acoustics, but they don't count, do they?


----------



## Dayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Three.

Ibanez RG2228
BC Rich Mockingbird (Firebreather bodyart edition, got it second-hand)
Golden Ton starter kit from Aldi.

The Ibanez doesn't need an introduction. My BC Rich was my second, and I recently did it up by replacing the bridge, ferrules, knobs, pickup and electronics. Shoved an EMG85X in the bridge, the only rout. My first guitar I haven't played in years and I don't know what to do with it...


----------



## Stealth7 (Apr 25, 2011)

4 ATM, I want to get more but don't have the money! 

3 Six Strings - 2 Electrics and 1 Acoustic
1 Seven String


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have 5 laying around, but I used to have around 7.


----------



## jymellis (Apr 25, 2011)

i have 8 at my house, my son has 1. i also have about 6 or 7 still at my dads in michigan.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 25, 2011)

RG7321
RG370DX
Random 6 string (in pieces)
SR505 (5 string bass)


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 25, 2011)

5, but 3 I play and 6th in the works which will also be a player.


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 25, 2011)

9:

Ibanez S5470 TKS
LTD SC608B
Schecter Jeff Loomis OFR red satin
Jackson WRXT
Young Chang Fenix superstrat
Epiphone SG Express
Birds Les Paul
Cort Earth acoustic
Cort C4Z

and I have a banjo and a ukelele.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 25, 2011)

Voted nine, but forgot 3 that are in pieces and no really guitar shaped atm, also forgot the Ampeg...

Epi Les Paul - missing p'ups and hardware (my first real electric)
Squier Mini - pickguard taken out while I decide on final p'up selection
Squier Stagemaster 7 - For sale
Partscaster - for sale
Ampeg AMG100
Cort Viva 7
PRS SE EG
PRS SE Custom 24
Ibanez Acoustic/Electric
Yamaha Acoustic
Ibanez RG (older MIJ, made fretless in a young fit of stupidity)
Xaviere XV870 - in pieces, attempted a refinish to discover horrible, useless laminated wood
Ibanez 520ex - very likely aborted refinish / restoration, though I might resurrect the project


----------



## Inazone (Apr 25, 2011)

18 guitars and two basses. Most of mine are Jacksons:

JDX-94 Concept Dinky (x3)
DK2M Dinky (x2)
DR2 USA Dinky Reverse (x2)
AT1 USA Archtop Dinky
SL2 USA Soloist
Soloist Pro
Dinky XL Professional
TH-2 Stealth
Dinky RVS Professional
Dinky Reverse Professional
COW7
Charvel parts mutt
Hamer USA Californian Elite
Ibanez RG7321
Peavey USA Foundation fretless bass
Samick fretless bass


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 25, 2011)

Two, not counting my bass and an acoustic. I have an Ibanez USA Custom that I'm pretty much just keeping because it's one of my "dream guitars". I don't really play it so much, it needs some work. I have a JP7 which is my main player. I would like to get an RG7621 or something like that as a sort of fixed bridge backup for the JP7, but that's it. Having lots of guitars is overrated IMO.


----------



## VigierUSA (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I'm somewhere around 15 - I have such a hard time letting stuff go! I also have a habit of modding all my stuff, making it (in my mind) almost unsellable. Now that I got a bunch of samples added to the pile, I'm legitimately running out of room around here...


----------



## Zorkuus (Apr 25, 2011)

7

-Some piece of turd called Rocky (my first guitar I got for christmas when I was 14)
-Harley Benton Flying V
- Jackson Demmelition King V
- an acoustic Yamaha
- Ibanez RG7620
- Ibanez RGA7
- Schecter C-7 Blackjack ATX


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 25, 2011)

Eight

Fender Showmaster HH
Brian Moore i1
Epiphone Dot
Epiphone Strat copy
Jackson DKMG
Ibanez begnners Bass
Axl Acoustic
Unknown Nylon String


----------



## Opeth666 (Apr 25, 2011)

3-
Agile Septor
Ibanez RG7321
Yamaha Acoustic


----------



## deftones-88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Esp ltd SC-207 
Epi les paul 'Zakk Wylde' bullseye


----------



## Shadowspecced (Apr 25, 2011)

6:
'86 BC Rich ST custom
Charvel SoCal
'00 Ibanez RG470 (MIJ)
Suhr S4
Suhr LE setneck modern
Carlos acoustic


----------



## celticelk (Apr 25, 2011)

7:
Epiphone acoustic (my first guitar, kept for sentimental reasons)
Avante baritone acoustic
Yamaha 311MS tele-with-humbuckers
Epiphone Les Paul Baritone
C Fouke custom aluminum hollowbody jazzbox
Kramer Focus VT211S superstrat
Kramer Focus VT111S strat (defretted)

Soon to be 8, with the addition of a Schecter ATX C-8 (walnut stain)


----------



## ra1der2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Are the results of this poll going to lead to some type of intervention for some of us?


----------



## celticelk (Apr 25, 2011)

ra1der2 said:


> Are the results of this poll going to lead to some type of intervention for some of us?



Yes - the rest of us will know whose collections to jack.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 25, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Yes - the rest of us will know whose collections to jack.



I fear for ra1der2 then, his collection is pretty fucking impressive. Or Corpsegrinder and his awesome music room o' Jacksons.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 25, 2011)

2. I've been hoping that they'll mate, but nothing has come of it yet. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 25, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> 2. I've been hoping that they'll mate, but nothing has come of it yet. I'll keep you guys posted.



Sometimes you have to force it.

Or, you just have to show the male one how to do it. Just remember to use protection.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 25, 2011)

I've got 6 if guitar hero guitars count  Hate the game though.

Seriously though:

RG1527 (main guitar, standard 7-string tuning)
ESP-LTD MMV-SN (6-string RR-style LTD with fr-licensed tremolo and EMG-HZ H4 pickups, currently in drop-C tuning)
Burnout SWD (my first electric guitar, made in Vietnam, has an absolutely epic humbucker as bridge pickup, standard tuning)
Landola 70's nylon string acoustic

Haven't had any major GAS since I bought the Ibanez in 2006  Once I've graduated and have a permanent job, I will order a custom 7-string RR, and buy some cheap 5-string bass. + maybe some 8-strings etc... but like I said, no GAS at the moment. Not for guitars anyway  Guess my IT-engineer side is kind of winning at the moment (no Charlie Sheen pictures please )


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Apr 25, 2011)

I put in 2 because I forgot to include acoustics and guitars I hate, but I have:

LTD MH-401QMNT
Ibanez RG 7321
1974 Les Paul Deluxe
80s Fernandes Revolver
Some Yamaha acoustic that used to belong to my grandmother.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Apr 25, 2011)

3 Ibanez rg's. 
Saving up for my 4th one


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll answer for Rob_l - "All of them" 


Nine.

Johnson strat copy
"Series 10" superstrat. 25 years old and awesome
Fender Stratocaster
Schecter Omen 7
Schecter Damien Elite 8
Ibanez RG370
Ibanez AE10
SX 5 string bass
Krappy 12 string touchstyle guitar


----------



## CrownofWorms (Apr 25, 2011)

6's
ESP LTD Amott Ninja V 600
Jackson RR5

7's
Ibanez RG7321
Cheap Washburn 7 X-series


----------



## Ronbert (Apr 25, 2011)

Just 2 my RG7321 and a cheap acoustic to fiddle around with when I don't wanna warm up the Peavey's tubes.


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Yes - the rest of us will know whose collections to jack.



Go jack rob_l.

I hear he's harmless and doesn't have any home security.


----------



## numberonejrio (Apr 25, 2011)

5:
First Act ME501 (first guitar)
Ibanez RGA121
'96 Epiphone Les Paul
Schecter C1+
and a yamaha acoustic from the 70's


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 25, 2011)

Nine, but gonna sell some soon, I'm not using most of them.


----------



## Curt (Apr 26, 2011)

5, 4 of them have been free, no kidding. I've owned 9 but sold all but the ones given to me, and i'm going to be getting another one tomorrow.
Currently:
Ibanez EX360(from my uncle)
MIJ E-series Fender Strat(from a friend)
Samick S-type(from my brother)
Schecter "Zacky V" Standard(from a friend)
Crate Electra Les Paul Copy(tomorrow, from a friend.)
Ibanez RGA7 (thinking of trading it off locally for some pedals)

I'm lucky to have a family that has deep roots in music(I'm related on my mothers side to Waylon and Shooter Jennings.) as well as friends whom I got into guitar but they never picked up on it entirely.


----------



## elrrek (Apr 26, 2011)

Nine!

Jackson Dinky Rev from 94
Jackson JJ4
Epiphone Les Paul Standard
Vintage Advance AV6 (Strat clone with 3 P90 humbuckers)
Vintage V6 (strat clone)
Ibanez MMM1 Mike Mushok
Ibanez RG7321
OLP MM5 (30 inch baritone 6 string guitar)
Gordon Smith Graduate Slimline.


----------



## Jontain (Apr 26, 2011)

5 guitars:-
Ibanez IC400
Ibanez RG7321
LTD MH250-NT
Epiphone Goth Flying-V
Tanglewood Acoustic

2 Projects:-
Squier Strat (Reshaped neck/body, new pick-ups, bigger frets, refinish)
BCRich Kerry King V (Neck Pup filled, new neck pocket, building 7 string neck to turn it into a bridge pup 7 string RR)


----------



## Infiniti (Apr 26, 2011)

I currently have three: an old Gibson LP Standard, a H-S Benavente strat with a Tele headstock and stainless steel frets, and a C-7 Hellraiser. I only really play the Hellraiser these days.

Used to have two others, this crazy green Gibson Firebrand and a hotrodded Squier Strat that was actually freaking amazing. I came home one day two years ago to find that my house was broken into and they were stolen. The cops and all sorts of other folk were useless in helping me find them, though I got the rest of the stuff that was stolen back. >_>


----------



## Turgon (Apr 26, 2011)

9:

- Schecter Hellraiser C-1
- Schecter Hellraiser C-7
- Schecter Hellraiser C-8
- Ibanez RG7621
- ESP LTD H-307
- Crafter acoustic guitar
- Seagull S12 12-string acoustic
- Antonio Garcia Lopez classical guitar
- Ibanez SRX595TGF 5-string Bass

Had some more, but sold them. The H-307 shall go, too. On the other hand, I need more sevens and some baritone acoustic


----------



## InfiniteOrder (Apr 26, 2011)

Four:

Ibanez RG7620
Ibanez Jem Jr. 555
Ibanez SR300 Bass SR
Kramer Pacer Custom 2


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 26, 2011)

Currently in the elite 8, although i used to be in the 20s.


----------



## BlackMesa (Apr 26, 2011)

4:
Jackson DK2M
Jackson DKMGT
Fender MIM Fat Strat
Ibanez RGA121NT


----------



## EOT (Apr 26, 2011)

12, with three on the way

2 KxK- Sii-7FR and a WarriorV 7, + 1 Sii-8 scale coming within a couple of years 
3 Ibanez- S1520fb, RG7620, and an RG170
1 Jackson Ke2
2 Music man- An Axis and a JPX7
1 Bernie Rico Jr.- Jekyll 828 "Slimline" + a 8 string hesperian in the works
1 PRS custom 22
1 Warwick Streamer lx 5 string
1 ancient nylon string acoustic

also have an 8 coming from Strictly 7 (30")


----------



## krauser19 (Apr 26, 2011)

i got a Jackson RR Kevin Bond and a Dean Angel Of Death


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 26, 2011)

3.

ESP Eclipse Snow White
ESP SV Standard Snow White
LTD EX400 Black


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Apr 26, 2011)

14!


----------



## idunno (Apr 26, 2011)

I voted six but the list is as follows.

MTD Kingston six string bass
Rougue fretless four string bass
Epiphone el capitan Acoustic bass four string
BC Rich Platnim pro Warlock
Fully scalloped Squire mini strat lol
LTD MH 250 NT sixer
Unfinished sevenstring, my own design.

Thats right, no operational sevens, HERESY!!


----------



## Might-is-Right (Apr 26, 2011)

Three right now...

KxK Sii7 Baritone scale
Kxk Sii7 Standard scale (just got this yesterday)
Rico Jr Nemesis 7 - selling this to make way for an 8

I tend to be fairly practical with guitars. I dont really hold any sentimental attachments. I bought and sold something like 8 or 9 that arent on this list in the last 12 months. Definetly happy with the Kxks as my go to's. 

If I'm not using one everyday I don't like having it sit. It's almost OCD level shit and I feel the need to sell or trade it to try something new LOL. I think the new KxK has finally cured the guitar GAS.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 27, 2011)

Copy and paste from my profile:

- Ibanez RG-1527 GK (w/Dimarzio Liquifire N/Crunchlab B)
- Ibanez RG-1527m GW (w/Dimarzio Blaze N/Blaze Custom B) 
- MIJ Ibanez RG-470 w/Gotoh Floyd (w/Dimarzio Breed N/B, Red Velvet M) 
- MIJ Ibanez RG-620X (w/Dimarzio Breed N/B) 
- Ibanez Xiphos XPT700 RC (w/Dimarzio D-Activator N/B)
- Epiphone LP Studio Gothic (w/SD JB Bridge/59 Neck) 
- Squier Stagemaster Strat (w Dimarzio Virtua 54 N/Blue Velvet M/Evo B) 
- Charvel SoCal Ferrari Red (w Dimarzio Evo N/Tone Zone B)
- Ibanez Talman Acoustic
- Cordova Custom Nylon Acoustic
- Ibanez GSR405 Bass
- Soundgear SR305 IPT Bass 

So that's 12. And I'm really biding my time and cash for the next one....


----------



## Schmeer (Apr 27, 2011)

21, I think + a couple that are "in the works" 

Honorable mentions:
-Ibanez RG-2228
-Ibanez Rg-1527 BP with CL and Liquifire pickups
-Ibanez JPM P4
-Ibanez GR-520
-PRS Standard 24
-Gibson Les Paul Custom
-MM Luke
-Ltd EC-1000 
-Washburn Culprit
-Fender Contemporary Strat
-Fender '72 Tele
-"Custombuilt" Strat
-Peavey T-60
-Peavey T-40 (Bass)
-Ibanez Artwood acoustic

The rest are a mix of various acoustics, low end electrics and basses.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 27, 2011)

Schmeer said:


> The rest are a mix of various acoustics, low end electrics and basses.



You just described my 2 guitars  "the rest"


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 27, 2011)

Word on the streets is rob_l is pissed cause the poll doesnt go all the way up to 300.


----------



## cyril v (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 9, but I'm definitely selling/trading probably four of them (not the 7620's, lol), but I already know what I want next (7621/7421) and I want at least one high-end guitar.

-Jasmine Nylon Acoustic
-RGR421EXFM
-RGA72TQM
-RG7620
-RG7620 refinished
-RG7620 with Mahogany Body
-Xiphos 7 string
-LTD SC607
-Agile Septor 828


----------



## Lankles (Apr 27, 2011)

Schecter Loomis FR
Schecter 007 Blackjack
Ibanez RG1451
Martinez Acoustic


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got 5 so far
Ibanez S7420 Japanese 
Ibanez radius 540
Ibanez SZ320
Jackson RR-7
Agile Septor pro 727


----------



## Athdar (Apr 28, 2011)

Dear People I have Three Guitars at the moment . The Names are as below

Yamaha bb3000a 4 string
Ibanez RG1527
Ibanez RG2228


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 28, 2011)

10 at the moment:

Vigier Excalibur
Ibanez RG1527
Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez RG570
Ibanez RG320
Epiphone Les Paul
Sigma Acoustic
Santos Martinez Classical
Traben 5-string bass
Stagg 4-string bass

All with various mods and pickup changes. Im selling both the Ibanez 6s though, since Ive not really got any need for them!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 28, 2011)

Let me see...

- 7 Jaden Rose guitars (1 more on its way next month)
- 4 Gary Kramer Turbulence guitars
- 3 Ibanez RG's
- '91 Ibanez FGM
- 2x '91 Ibanez S7 540 (1 red, 1 black)
- '91 Ibanez UV7 BK
- '94 Ibanez RBM 
- Ibanez RGA8
- '78 Telecaster
- '68 Les Paul
- KxK Sii7 (1 incoming KXK FF7 in a few weeks)
- Huf .......... 7
- EBMM JP7
- Strandberg #6 7-string
- Peavey Vandenberg
- Haywire strat 335
- Siggery FF7
- Yamaha RGX
- THEE INSTRUMENT (don't ask - in Soviet Russia, THEE INSTRUMENT plays you)
- Incoming Blackmachine B7

- 3 Classical guitars
- 1 Portuguese fado guitar

- HK 7 string bass

So this would amount to 36, 39 if you count the incoming ones, even though I plan a flogging a few of these, which I've been doing lately to keep the population under control.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

I swear.. I don't see THEE INSTRUMENT on there Frub. What gives?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 28, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> I swear.. I don't see THEE INSTRUMENT on there Frub. What gives?



Holy fuck! You're right! It's so superior to everything else I never considered to have it mingling with mere mortal instruments. Corrected now.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 28, 2011)

Good man. 

Also forgot to list my two guitars.

Modded Douglas SR-370
Agile Pendulum Pro Dual 82527


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 28, 2011)

B.C Rich Stealth 7
Jackson Performer PS-3 (Modded to Valhalla).

I'm jobless, so two is pretty decent


----------



## exxecutor (Apr 28, 2011)

5:

RG 8527
RG 3120
RG 2620
cheap Cort electric
cheap acoustic


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it's right around 12... Maybe 11... I dunno. I have rack space for 13 and they're ALMOST full... How about that? 

RG7620
RG7421
RG7321
RGT42DX 
Aria STG - 004/7
Random Takamine Acoustic #1
Random Takamine Acoustic #2
Giannini 7 String classical
Random Ovation Acoustic
(Yea I don't know the model numbers on any of my acoustics... )
Agile Intrepid Dual 828 Spalty sexification... 
BTB405QM (It's a bass, does that count? Bass "guitar")

I think that's all of them...

Looks like 11...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Fred the Shred said:


> Let me see...
> 
> - 2x '91 Ibanez S7 540 (1 red, 1 black)


 
My birthday is in October... Just throwin' that out there...


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 28, 2011)

More than I need, less than I want.

2 9-string electrics
5 6-string electrics
1 4-string electric bass


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> My birthday is in October... Just throwin' that out there...



Mine's in September. I can also send you my IBAN / SWIFT numbers for the juicy moneys you'd have to pay for ONE of them.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 28, 2011)

3:
Schecter 006 Elite '04
Groove Factory GFx '05 (Shitty first guitar)
Accoustic Viola, dunno the brand, gotta check it later


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 28, 2011)

4.

Squier Strat
Fender Strat
Ibanez RG7620
PRS CE22


----------



## lord-loligator (Apr 28, 2011)

5

6 string(s):
fender hss strat
gibson flying v
sx lap steel
yamaha eterna (acoustic)

7 string(s):
schecter revenger 7

and i love them all equally


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Apr 28, 2011)

I've got four. I'm hoping to add an acoustic sometime in the future.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 28, 2011)

JP7 gone. That was fast!


----------



## robare99 (Apr 29, 2011)

a bunch!


----------



## TwitTheShred (Jul 11, 2011)

10 at the momement, most of them are really cheap pieces of shite though.

*Black Knight RS-50-7Z*
*Jackson Professional Custom*
*Jackson JS30 RR*
*Westfield Les Paul Copy*
*MM 6 String Electric*(random guitar i got from a friend a long time ago now, i know nothing about it. it's strat shapped and bloody awfull =P)
*Yamaha ERG 121* (First guitar, pretty beat up now)
*Montana Blue Acoustic* (absolutly awfull guitar)
*Gear4Music Deluxe RoundBack Electro Acoustic* (Cheap as chips but plays beautifuly)
*Crafter 12 String Acoustic* (Stupidly high action on it at the momement, i'm far to lazy to get it sorted.)
*Unbranded Electro Nylon String Accustic* (can't remember where i got this from but it's supriseingly nice to play.)

Number 11 is on the way at the momement though. Walnut Satin *Schecter Omen 8* =D can't wait to step into the world of 8 strings.


----------



## Interloper (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got 2 but I voted 4 since my wife owns a MIM strat and a sweet Taylor Acoustic.

I've got my Horizon NT-II and my Horizon NT-7 for now. At one time I think I had 5 but they weren't as nice as what i have now.


----------



## izdashit (Jul 11, 2011)

I only have 4 now for my basic 7, 6 string electric and acoustic, and bass guitar needs. 

Ibby XPT707 (main)
Kramer imperial fr
POS acoustic guitar
Washburn 5str bass


----------



## jon66 (Jul 11, 2011)

5 if i count the wifeys Hagstrom vodka edition, lol

other 4:

- old as Framus 12 string that my great-grandpa cut down into a 6 (whyyyy grampa??? lol)
- Ibanez btb705dx bass
- ebmm mystic loaded jp7
- ebmm rosewood neck jp6

just sold an 8 (damien 8 - just wasnt my fit). hope to pick up another 8 this fall/winter.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 11, 2011)

I've got to find my list. It's around here somewhere. I've been thinning the herd for a couple years now. When I was younger more was better. Now I think less is more. Actually I'm so broke I don't have a choice. lol!


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 11, 2011)

I've culled it down to ones I play all the time (well, except the bass I guess).

- Ibanez S7420 (Liquifire + M7)
- Ibanez JS1000 (Scalloped + Lace Sensor Golds)
- MusicMan JP7 (full options)
- Agile 825 Pro (Tribal Red; hopefully soon to that the BKP aftermaths)
- Dean RC7 (18v mod... it's basically a must have)
- Ibanez RG7321 (scalloped; the project guitar)
- Breedlove Passport series acoustic
- Fender Squier 5 string bass


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm up to nine now with this weeks purchase. I think I might have a guitar collecting addiction problem.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Aug 4, 2011)

5 at the moment


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 4, 2011)

I have 13, I think:

applause strat copy (my 1st guitar)
yamaha lefty guitar
Ibanez RG550 LTD
3 RG1527Ms
RG1527
RG1527BK-Z
RGD2127Z
RGA427Z
Agile Intrepid 828
Cort LCS jazzbox
Harley Benton 7 string


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Aug 4, 2011)

3 at the moment:

Ibanez RG7321 (main)
Ibanez PR1660 (getting rid of soon)
Ibanez GIO GAX70 (first electric)

hoping to add a bass soon for recording purposes.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been thinning the herd for years now. At one point I was in the mid 20's. I only have 5 7 strings now. 2 vintage Ibanez, 2 newer semi hollow body ibanez, a 5 string schecter baritone, and a whole slew of acoustics. 

It feels good to have my favorite guitars and to no longer be searching for the magical one so to speak. Once I realized I had what I wanted, I was able to let go of the others in the collection. 

I'm not saying I won't buy any other guitars in the future, but it's gotta be damn awesome and rare or just so fn tasty that I can't say no. 

Money is a factor and the lack of it also helps keep the herd small.


----------



## espman (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm at 4 right now, hopefully picking up a 5th this weekend

Schecter Damien 6
ESP/LTD AX400FM
Ibanez RG7321
Parker Fly Mojo
and hopefully a Caparison Horus HGS in a couple days


----------



## cyril v (Aug 4, 2011)

Time to ammend my list. 



cyril v said:


> I have 9, but I'm definitely selling/trading probably four of them (not the 7620's, lol), but I already know what I want next (7621/7421*XL*) and I want at least one high-end guitar.
> 
> -Jasmine Nylon Acoustic
> -RGR421EXFM
> ...


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Over the years Ive owned around 80 guitars. At the moment I have 6. And Im quite happy with what I have. For now.....


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 4, 2011)

I was thinking sevens so I only chose two 


Recount my vote as eight please.


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 5, 2011)

i have 6,

Squier strat
ibanez SA260fm
esp SC 207
Chapman ml1
Epiphone pr 300 acoustic
ibanez AW 300

getting my 7th one next month, epiphone zakk wylde camo bullseye plus


----------



## JPMike (Aug 5, 2011)

I would own quite a lot, but really I feel bad for not playing them all. So I sell a few from time to time.


----------



## Bribanez (Aug 5, 2011)

7 as of now....

1990 Ibanez UV7PWH
1998 Ibanez UV777BK
199? Ibanez RG760
2010 Charvel So Cal
2010 Gibson Les Paul
2011 Fender American Deluxe Strat
199? Alvarez Acoustic

But there has been so many that have come and gone I've lost count


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 6, 2011)

Squier Strat (first guitar)
Carlo Robelli HT-7/X (first seven)
Schecter Gryphon C-7
Ibanez BTB575FMTG
Ltd F-207
Ibanez RG7620VK (want to sell it, tho)
Jackson SLAT3-7


----------



## Diggy (Aug 6, 2011)

Amended:



Diggy said:


> 7
> 2 Ibanez RG7620's
> 2 Fender HM Strats
> Jackson DX1
> ...



Number 8 is an Ibanez Prestige RG2228! 
Number 9 is a Tobias Toby 6 string bass... for my half-assed recordings.


----------



## Addison90 (Apr 18, 2013)

4 electrics + 1 acoustic = 5 guitars

ermahgerd necrobump


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 18, 2013)

I have 6 total. 4 are playable, and 2 are projects.

2001 BCR Platinum Beast
1986 BCR NJ ST-III
1986 BCR NJ Ironbird - I'm in the middle of restoring
2009 Ibanez RG7321
Ibanez RX20 - just body and neck; future project guitar for my daughter. Year unknown.
Silvertone - a friend gave it to me. It's playable but it sucks. I'm using it for parts, mainly. I don't know shit about it or the brand, to be honest. Year unknown.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Apr 18, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> 3:
> Schecter 006 Elite '04
> Groove Factory GFx '05 (Shitty first guitar)
> Accoustic Viola, dunno the brand, gotta check it later


 
That was one of my first post on here. Since then, I've been stroke by mild SSOtite and I now own:

Schecter 006 Elite '03 (used to think it was a '04)
Groove Factory GFx (now fretless frenkenmonster)
Schecter Hellraiser C-7
Warmoth Bari-tele "La Baronne"
Ibanez SR305
Accoustic Viola and a shitty accoustic guitar


----------



## Rustee (Apr 18, 2013)

Ibanez 6, Ibanez 7 & a shitty acoustic. Saving for a fender tele.


----------



## skarz (Apr 18, 2013)

4 at the moment. Epiphone les paul , Greg Benett solid body acoustic , homemade bass guitar hybrid fanned fret (Charlie Hunter style) and a classical who may rebirth one day.


----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 18, 2013)

6:

Schecter Blackjack ATX C-7
Jackson DKMG Dinky
Jackson JS32 Warrior
My first guitar, Stagg S300
Tanglewood Acoustic
Some crappy nylon acoustic that I cba to get rid of


----------



## hairychris (Apr 18, 2013)

11 - 15 here.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 18, 2013)

8:

Ibanez Gio GSA60
Ibanez RG550
Ibanez RG7421
Ibanez RG7621
Ibanez RG7420
Epiphone Les Paul Classic
Ibanez SR405QM
Douglas WOB 826


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 18, 2013)

The core of my collection:

Nylonstring acoustic
Ibby RGA8
Ibby UV7BK Greendot
LTD WA-600 Will Adler sig
Schecter Avenger A7+

These are too nice, too rare, or too cheap to move

Moveable part of my collection:

LTD MFA-600
LTD EX-Outlaw #86
LTD Viper Clockwork Zombie I
LTD H-1007 FR
LTD EC-407
LTD KH-602

Ehm, I've become a bit of a LTD fanboi lately...


----------



## elrrek (Apr 18, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> ermahgerd necrobump



LOL!



elrrek said:


> Nine!
> 
> Jackson Dinky Rev from 94
> Jackson JJ4
> ...



More LOL.

Just under 2 years ago I posted this and since then
* 1 of these guitars has been sold
* the guitar that was sold was replaced by another in this list getting a new neck
* 1 has been stripped of it's finish and needs rebuilt
* I have acquired 10 other guitars

Oops.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 18, 2013)

Ha, ten guitars in two years? I'm pretty much well on track to meet/beat that in half the time. Massive amounts of gas I've had this past year. (edit: not that I'm bragging. My wallet hates me for this.)

As it stands I have about 13 right now with an ic507 coming in Monday and three on order for the next few months. Aside from my warlock, which I bought to strip down and test my refinishing skills and has since been used as a parts donor so it's useless right now, I use them all. Some moreso than others, but most are within reach of my recording space.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 18, 2013)

Vostre Roy said:


> mild SSOtite


----------



## TheBloodstained (Apr 18, 2013)

Got 7 at the moment... currently looking at a potential number 8! xD
The ones listed in my sig. + a cheap Harley Benton acoustic for campfire songs! 

I don't really play that much anymore, but I seriously love and appreciate guitars for the hunks of wood and hardware that they are, and I like collecting them and enjoying their beauty. Got 3 of them hanging on the walls in my living room, and I've been thinking about getting wall mounts for the rest.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't even get me started. 

We need more poll options.


----------



## LuizPauloDT (Apr 18, 2013)

Ibanez JPM100 P4
Ibanez RG1527
Ibanez RG350EX that soon I might be getting rid of it


----------



## yingmin (Apr 18, 2013)

Four 6-string electrics (with a fifth that I am in the process if building), one 7-string, one 10-string, two steel-string acoustics, one classical, four basses. Also, just for the sake of completeness, two banjos, a ukulele, a harp and an accordion.


----------



## hand amputation (Apr 18, 2013)

Mitchell Jumbo Acoustic
1965 Harmony Bobkat
'90s MiJ Fender Jazz Bass
Squier Jaguar Bass (Bought for my GF... She lost interest, now it's mine?)
Fender CP Jazzmaster
1984 Ibanez Roadstar
And just today... Ibanez RG8


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 18, 2013)

Ibanez J-Custom RG8527 VV: Stock w/new pups (arriving soon)
Ibanez RG1527 RB: Heavily modded w/aftermarket Piezo and maple fretboard
Ibanez RG1527 RB: Stock w/new pups
Ibanez Apex II: Heavily modded finish and new pups (in progress)
Ibanez RGT220 HSOL: Stock w/new pups

Larrivee Acoustic
Alvarez Classical


----------



## tedtan (Apr 18, 2013)

I briefly worked at a guitar store before I went to college. I went from 1 guitar to just under 30, then down to 2. Now I'm at 15 or 16 (I actually don't know which without going home to look , though to be fair a few are projects and a couple need to be sold). If we count bass, mandolin, etc., I'm closer to 20.


----------



## asher (Apr 18, 2013)

Saw this bumped. Came to post "I've cut way down, I only have three now."

Apparently that's how many I had last time I voted too  been five for quite a while before though.

AL-3200 Custom (silverburst style)
Crappy Fender acoustic
Jackson KE-7


----------



## icos211 (Apr 18, 2013)

7
2 Fender acoustics
1 Mitchell Acoustic 12
1 Liberty Resonator
1 Ibanez SGR 4 string bass
1 Schecter Hellraiser DLX
1 Schecter Blackjack SLS C-7


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 18, 2013)

1 

I'd like more, but I put amp before new guitar last time I had some money sitting about. And I've been putting fast cars before music these past few years in general.

EDIT: I should, I only have one but it's a good one, Ibanez K-7, and it's my baby.


----------



## rokket2005 (Apr 18, 2013)

in order of acquisition:
Epi LP Custom
Alvarez RD8
Takamine EG124SC
Peavey Fury IV
Carvin DC747
Ibanez PL2660
Ibanez Destroyer 7 string
Vigier Excalibur
Carvin CT6
Carvin DC 727
G&L Legacy USA
Parker Fly Singlecut

Im pretty happy with them, both of the ibanez' are in parts/projects that have been sitting around basically since I got them.


----------



## kamello (Apr 18, 2013)

one 

Ibby RGA 321


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 18, 2013)

6.

Strictly 7 Cobra 7 custom
Gibson Explorer
LTD EC400AT
2 x Old school Schecter Omen 
Epiphone DR150 Acoustic


----------



## Taylor (Apr 19, 2013)

5 Playable
First Act 6 string (it was my first guitar and I have sold/trashed it yet) lol
BC Rich Platinum Virgin
Jackson JS Rhoads (the neck warped and the high strings have a large dead spot)
Ibanez XPT707fx Xiphos (my only 7)
SX lefty bass (my first musical instrument, I later learned to play right handed, but can still play some easy stuff lefty)

2 Unplayable
An Epiphone Les Paul body with all electronics (my friend found it in the street with the headstock broken off. WTF right?)

And an 8 string guitar that I'm planning on building this spring/summer (only have some parts/wood)


----------



## jordanky (Apr 19, 2013)

I have eight at the moment. They're in my sig, buuuuut:

PRS Experience Custom 24 ('07)
Gibson Les Paul Deluxe ('80)
Gibson Les Paul Traditional ('08)
Gibson SG Special ('90)
Fender American Standard Stratocaster ('95)
Fender '52 Reissue Telecaster ('00)
First Act Custom Shop Delia/Delia LS Hybrid ('07)
Ibanez S520EX ('05)


----------



## nothingleft09 (Apr 19, 2013)

Jordan my friend, your sig reads like most people's dream section. Lol


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have 9 including my basses. I keep buying them hoping this will be the one to make me able to play


----------



## DoomMantia (Apr 19, 2013)

6.

7th on the way

PRSCU24
Warmoth Tele
Fender Jazz Deluxe V
Ibanez RGT42
Takamine TAN16C
Jackson PS4 performer

Skervesen raptor on the way


----------



## skisgaar (Apr 19, 2013)

Two.
Ibanez Rg7620 and an Epiphone Special SG, which is god awful 

Hoping for an ARZ soon though.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (Apr 19, 2013)

6. 
LAG Tramontane Dreadnought
Epiphone Les Paul
Peavey Rotor EX 
Caparison Horus HGS Pro.Black
Caparison Horus Scarab/Go
Caparison Dellinger 7 (Oiled Mahogany)


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Apr 19, 2013)

Three electrics (all black HH superstrats):

Epiphone S-series strat, modded as hell
LTD M-50
Schecter Omen-7

One acoustic: Hohner

One bass: Godin Freeway-5


----------



## Counterspell (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a good variety going here for the moment, but I know it can change at any time lol. 
7,8,9 string guitars
5,6 string bass
and a classical acoustic

Been deciding if its not worth having assets tied up into 2 basses since they dont get used that often, may flip one into another guitar


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Apr 19, 2013)

Three. Jackson JS30RR Rhoads. Peavey Millennium-5. Ibanez GSR200. 

I've been looking at a Schecter Stiletto Custom-4 for a while but the vampyre red is never in stock when I have the money. And the local guitar center has been having alot of decent used stuff in for the past couple months so my collection is sure to grow.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 19, 2013)

Here goes:
Carvin Dc800 koa/walnut
Carvin Fatboy rad green
Ibanez SR785 5-string 
Ltd EC1000 black w/ emg het sets (badly buzzing low e, needs new bridge saddles/nut)
Carvin Dc127 umber-burst on quilted maple w/dimarzio d-sonic/air norton (lost tool for old Carvin truss rod, bridge needs to be replaced)
Parker p-38 (needs to be gutted, great guitar tho)
Oskar Graf 1993 rosewood/spruce top classical (I love it but hardly play it)
"Vector" acoustic guitar (random present from uncle )
Yamaha Classical for beginners
My first two guitars a cheap LP copy and Ibby GEO 7.
I own 11 guitars. I'm pretty happy, but I've got a lot of repairs and maintenance to catch up on


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Apr 19, 2013)

5
Jackson Dinky Professional (main 6)
Jackson RR5
Ernie Ball Music Man JP7
Siggery Fan Fret 8
Crate 4 string bass


----------



## Francis978 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hagstrom acoustic (my first guitar)
Dean MLX (My first electric guitar)
Manuel Rodriguez Classical Guitar
Washburn Hollowbody 
Dean Dime-O-Flame
PRS SE Mikael Akerfeldt 

On the way is a Carvin HH2  

so 6 going on 7


----------



## skeels (Apr 19, 2013)

Seven

Yamaha classical nylon string with speed holes
MIJ S7420- currently dissassembled awaiting the arrival of inspiration
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/217716-my-very-first-build.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/225863-ngd-second-build-custom-y-goodness.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/232830-third-build-mark-two.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/228502-ngd-custom-js.html
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...gd-custom-27-scale-awesomeness-tons-pics.html

Kind of ran out of store bought guit-boxes- hell, I know there are probably ten or so SSOers I have sold to in the past year or so..

Or so...


----------



## Might-is-Right (Apr 19, 2013)

How things change...

I responded to this thread almost exactly two years ago, at that time I had 3. The number has since ballooned to 10. Here is the current list...

My main players...
KxK Sii7 Baritone
Kxk DCii7 26,5 Scale
Kxk DC7 25.5 Scale
KxK Warrior V 6 string

Other stuff that serves a purpose...
ESP Semi Acoustic 6 string
ESP LTD Viper Baritone
Agile Intrepid Pro 8 String
Ibanez RG 7 
Taylor Acoustic
and...I have a Fujigen lawsuit Les Paul on the way from a forum member. Jeez...

All I need now is a KxK Warrior V 7 String with the Karl headstock


----------



## MFB (Apr 19, 2013)

Jackson SLS3
Kramer Striker
Squier Strat

Three in total. Only two are currently playable.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you tell I like Ibanez?

1.	Ibanez RG1077XLRB
2.	Ibanez RG2077XLRB (Custome Neck)*
3.	Ibanez RG7321 (MIK)
4.	Ibanez SC420
5.	Ibanez RG770DXLB (Re-Issue)
6.	Ibanez RG770DXRR (1991)
7.	Ibanez RG1512LMB
8.	Ibanez 540s7
9.	Ibanez RG1421F
10.	Ibanez RG2610E
11.	Ibanez RGD2127Z
12.	Ibanez RG760
13.	Ibanez RGA121NTF
14.	Jackson Dinky Mut
15.	Jackson Dinky STD*
16.	B.C.Rich Mockingbird NJ Series (1983)
17.	B.C.Rich Warlock NJ Series (1984)*
18.	Kramer American Pacer (Kind of a mut)*
19.	Fender FSR American Special Series Stratocaster
20.	Takamine G440C
21. Giannini Classical from 1965
22. Giannini Baritone Ukulele circa 1960's 
23. Brice Six String Bass (Not bad for the money)
24. Ibanez Gio Soundgear Five String Bass
25. Kramer Aerostar ZX30 (My first guitar)*
26. Harmony Master old jazz box. Neck is shot so I'm thinking of raising the action and using it for slide guitar.

Not included are my two banjos, violins, and accordion. 
* Denotes projects.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 23, 2013)

Any chance that's a red 540S7, Azathoth43? And if so, any chance you're interested in selling?


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 23, 2013)

tedtan said:


> Any chance that's a red 540S7, Azathoth43? And if so, any chance you're interested in selling?



It's boring black. I think I'm gonna hang on to it.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 24, 2013)

9 and a bass


----------



## ncfiala (Apr 24, 2013)

Eight, and I've been playing for less than a year and a half. That's to say nothing of my 40 pedals and amps. I think I have a problem. My wife has capped me at 10 guitars though. I already have the other two picked out. Walnut Carvin DC700 and an Ibanez UV70P. After that I'll have to start selling them to buy others.


----------



## zakattak192 (Apr 24, 2013)

I had like... 13 mediocre guitars? I think? But I just recently thinned the herd and decided that I'd go for quality over quantity.

Now I only have 4:

'11 Gibson Les Paul Traditional 1960
'06 Gibson Explorer
'81 Ibanez Destroyer II
and a Jackson DXMG.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 24, 2013)

Azathoth43 said:


> It's boring black. I think I'm gonna hang on to it.


 
I don't blame you for hanging on to it - I have a boring black one myself that I won't be getting rid of and am on the look out for it's red stable mate. BTW, what are those pickups?


----------



## John Drysdale (Apr 26, 2013)

Ten including a bass.

Fender Deluxe Strat
Tom Anderson Semi Hollow Drop Top
Yamaha EGV-103 Samurai Surf
Fender Jaguar
Fender Jazzmaster
DiPinto Galaxy 4
Mosrite Ventures
Jerry Jones Baby Sitar
Hallmark Wing Bat
Fender Jazz Bass


----------

